# 2 months after surgery



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

This is two months after surgery. I'm using straight Vitamin E on the incision and keeping it moisturized.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> This is two months after surgery. I'm using straight Vitamin E on the incision and keeping it moisturized.


Boy..................that looks good for 8 weeks. It "really" does! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I agree! Looks good to me. Keep rubbing on the V-E.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks! It is actually more noticeable in person than it looks in the picture, but still not bad. I'm very happy with it!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Ahh the wonders of youth....you young'ns heal super fast! 

Really though, it looks perfect- nice and straight and thin. Betcha in 8 months it will be invisible.

By the way Im only 39 but my odometer says 68...I've got a lot of mileage on these tires. :sick0010:


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, but you're only as old as you feel!! I'm betting you're actually 21!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hillery,

I agree that it looks great! Mine is invisible 5 years post op.

Phil - we need to get you fixed up so you can begin feeling young again.

When can we have a look at your scar?

Lovlkn


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> Hillery,
> 
> I agree that it looks great! Mine is invisible 5 years post op.
> 
> ...


ROLF!!! Be careful what you ask for!! <grins>


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

That looks great...especially for 8 weeks out. I'm only 2 days post op and was wondering when you started putting vitamin e on your incision. Also where did you get just straight Vitamin E at? I am supposed to wait until the steri strips fall off before I can do anything. Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> That looks great...especially for 8 weeks out. I'm only 2 days post op and was wondering when you started putting vitamin e on your incision. Also where did you get just straight Vitamin E at? I am supposed to wait until the steri strips fall off before I can do anything. Thanks!


You need to wait until it's healed and sealed before using anything on the incision.

Be sure to put sunscreen on it as well to prevent darkening of the scar.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, I may not be the greatest to ask about this because I was a bad patient! LOL I had a severe localized allergic reaction to the adhesive in my steri strips. I took them off myself after 6 days. When I did, I was missing skin in patches from where it had blistered beneath the steri strips. However, I started putting neosporin on that until it healed, then vitamin E once there were no "bare" spots. You can get vitamin E at any place that sells vitamins. Just get the little "gel caps" and poke a hole in one end and squeeze it out.


----------

